
Ask HN: About making posts - mattnumbe
I didn&#x27;t see anything in the guidelines area, but our company is looking to expand its AI division and we are looking for employees, is it allowed to post something like this here?
======
wglb
On the first Monday of each month. For September, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12405700)

Also mentioned in the FAQ, since it is a question that is frequently asked:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
greenyoda
For convenience, here's the relevant excerpt from the FAQ:

 _Can I post a job ad?

Please do not post job ads as story submissions to HN.

A regular "Who Is Hiring?" thread appears on the first weekday of each month.
Most job ads are welcome there. (But only an account called whoishiring is
allowed to submit the thread itself. This prevents a race to post it first.)_

There's also a "Who Wants to be Hired?" thread posted at the same time. If
you're looking for people to hire, you might find people there who are good
candidates for your positions.

------
mattnumbe
Thank you!

